# bad ankle pain in lead foot



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

Started riding last season and get pain in the ankle of my lead foot. The pain is in the anterior outer ankle in the area of the ATFL (anteroir talofibular ligament). 

I get a lot of discomfort here when riding the lift and the pain becomes really bad when riding moguls and trees agressively. Today it is very tender and I actually have some swelling, this has happened before. Probably wont be able to ride for a week.

I noticed that when charging down hill fast I keep maybe 70% of weight on my front foot and feels like I am rolling my foot in and most of the weight is on my outer foot. Off the board when I simulate riding I get this feeling when my front knee is more down the hill than my ankle, which causes my ankle to roll. 

I'm wondering if I'm leaning too far down hill and putting too much weight on my front foot. Stance is goofy at 23". Have tried narrower and wider without benefit. Angles are +15/-9. Have tried between 9-18 on the front without benefit.

Anyone have any ideas on what I am doing wrong?


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, right now I have burton freestyle bindings, which are soft and 32 exus boots, which are not very stiff and the fit is suboptimal. More responsive bindings and stiffer boots and in the very near future.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

You actually have swelling over the ATFL? Have you sprained that ankle a lot? Do you have really flat feet or "loose ligaments?"


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup, pain and swelling are much better today, but still tight. Like I said, anytime I ride trees or moguls hard this happens, but this time was the worst. Never injured the ankle before. My guess is it's related to technique with perhaps boots/bindings playing a role. I just don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

I also have some over the counter heat moldable footbeds, which fit really well. Obviously that was not the issue.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

I had a compound fracture on my fibula about 5 years ago (last run of the first day of the season)...I had bad bad pain the following year. I ended up having to go to physical therapy and retrain the bone and muscles...I have had no pain since then. It was a pain that wouldn't come until 5-6 runs into the day.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I recently ran into ATFL pains when I switched to Ride SPi bindings (less padded), the ankle straps were pushing down hard when I strap in really tight. I found that having the ankle straps off center helped avoid my ATFL pain.


----------

